# The Original Lottery Thread Round 2: Winning Number is 39. Vizionari was 3 off.



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

The rules are simple. Every entry is ONLY 5 tbt. You have to post 1 or multiple number(s) from 1-100. If you guess correctly, you will receive 250 tbt. The unique thing about this lottery is that you can buy multiple entrys for 1 number and get more tbt. For example buy 4 entrys on the number 30 then you would win 1000 tbt instead of 250. You can buy as many numbers as you'd like.

Winning numbers every 15 entrys. 6 entrys currently

Please read the rules carefully and Good Luck!

Round 1 winning number: 24. ooh so close. Ryan guessed 23.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 24, 2014)

ok i'll do 23 and 45!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Good Luck Ryan88.


----------



## msdiego64 (Jul 24, 2014)

L
.
.
.
.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hmm?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

sooo many threads just 10 tbt. ^_^


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

bump anybody?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

There are waay too many threads right now. lol


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 24, 2014)

badoosh


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

anyone? ;-;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## quartztho (Jul 25, 2014)

6 c:


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks Biff! ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a reminder you can buy many entrys for one number and make the jackpot up to 10x higher.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good Luck guys!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just 10 tbt per entry.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

bumpz


----------



## Caius (Jul 25, 2014)

So uh, how many times are you going to change the rules?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

i changed once.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also this is a new lottery thread. so new rules.


----------



## Lassy (Jul 25, 2014)

When are you going to stop doing lotteries?
You just keep on spamming the section with all those threads.
Nobody is interested in lotteries because the chances of winning is always slim.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

the chances were pretty good for mine.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But Lassy you were a bit harsh in many of my threads.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lassy said:


> When are you going to stop doing lotteries?
> You just keep on spamming the section with all those threads.
> Nobody is interested in lotteries because the chances of winning is always slim.


Yeah. I aggre. My lottery thread has everything on 1 thread


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok. I'll have everything on one thread from now on.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Mayor Peyton (Jul 25, 2014)

I will enter 3 times for the number 62


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 25, 2014)

Good luck peyton.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Lassy (Jul 26, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Good luck peyton.



Aren't you going to tell your participants that they got the wrong number? According to your rules you must pick a number between 1-50, and Peyton took number 62.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I suggest you to put an "end" date. Previous lotteries by other users would state the end date.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 26, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Aren't you going to tell your participants that they got the wrong number? According to your rules you must pick a number between 1-50, and Peyton took number 62.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and I suggest you to put an "end" date. Previous lotteries by other users would state the end date.


Hmm I think they lowered the number to increase the chance making more people join?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry I didn't see that. I Pm'd her. I still prefer number of entry's then end dates.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 26, 2014)

bump


----------



## R i b b o n (Jul 26, 2014)

I will enter 4 times for the number 46


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good Luck Ribbon!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'll do one entry for the number 4


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good Luck lindsey!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Win up to 2500 tbt bells


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 28, 2014)

BBump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 28, 2014)

asdf


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 28, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 29, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 30, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Winning Number is 24. Ryan was 1 off. Round 2 has started.


----------



## ryan88 (Jul 31, 2014)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

So sorry Ryan.

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Good Night Bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Just 15 tbt.


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

ryan is always 1 number off. like srsy.

I pick 50.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

lol Good Luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you have any suggestions for the thread?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump


----------



## toastia (Aug 1, 2014)

Mostly make it look more organized. Also,  the fewer the entries,  the higher chance of winning. Maybe you cancel the round and refund the TBT if there isnt enough entries.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ok I'll return your bells.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 2, 2014)

bump


----------



## quartztho (Aug 2, 2014)

Number 6


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll enter for number 42


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good Luck BiffandWendyareAwesome


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Good Luck Vizionari!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh that's why you said I should do 1-50 and 10TBT!!! YOU WANTED TO DO WHAT I WAS DOING!!!  COPYER!!!!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Why are you so rude? No. That is NOT why I said that. If you didn't change the rules, you would have loss after loss after loss.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please do not get the wrong idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really just realised that my rules were a bit similar to yours.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 3, 2014)

Meh, of course you did.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Are you for real?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

Good Night Bump


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 3, 2014)

Nah, I'm a mutant pig with horns.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

How old are you?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just going to ignore you...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

I made this lottery thread BEFORE you.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 3, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah Inno. I aint talking about that. God...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Let's just stop...


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't sleep


----------



## meriwether (Aug 4, 2014)

2 entries for the number 12


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok Good Luck!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyway, can I have 1 entry for number 84 and and 1 for number 9 please?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

Good Luck!


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 5, 2014)

heh thanks


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

bump


----------



## Mango (Aug 5, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> bump





Danielkang2 said:


> bump





Danielkang2 said:


> Just 15 tbt.





Danielkang2 said:


> Win up to 2500 tbt bells



you bumped this page so many times you filled up 3 pages. pathetic. 

you dont even HAVE 2.5k tbt.


15 tbt? in the title it says 5.

get this crappy thread together. ml.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

ummm. that was last rules and the rules are different this time. and I'm gonna close this thread this round.  Sorry you felt that way.


----------



## Mango (Aug 5, 2014)

okay, its probably better for it to be closed then to have you raising the prices every 10 posts.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 5, 2014)

ok.. I was lowering the prices. And I bumped A LOT. I'm sorry.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 6, 2014)

announcing winning number in 1 min.


----------

